# winchester 147gr JHP



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Proud new owner of an XD-9 and was purchasing 9mm range ammo at Wal-mart for 19.99 for a 100 box, noticed the following JHP there as well:

win 147 jhp

Anyone else using this stuff? is it a decent round for PD/HD?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It's okay. There is better performing defensive ammo out there for a bit more money. If you do buy it, check Point of Impact with your gun, verses the 115gr WWB ammo. Theres a big difference between 115s and 147s.

Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no problem with it. It functions in my XD, and that's what it's loaded with right now.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey thanks for the info guys. I ended up picking some up since it was ~$18/50 as opposed to $42+/50 for some JHP remington at big5


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

All the testing I have seen on this load has been good. For the price it is a great deal. I shot some with my Glock 19 once, and it does seem to have a bit more muzzle flash than the premium loads, but all in all I would feel comfortable loading my guns with it.


----------

